# Ongoing Advisory Meeting Schedule-Edgely Discussion



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

There were about 25 sportsmen at the Edgely meeting last night. NDGF staff was introduced, Terry was introduced as the incoming director, and both Terry and Randy were given an appreciative round of deserved applause for their past and forcoming efforts. Much discussion on the state of the deer herd and the lower number of deer in some units. Randy pointedly told us that past efforts have been to reduce the deer herd and that *is being accomplished*. He noted that coming down from a high number of licenses to a lower number is going to disappoint some deer hunters in the future, but that is the goal. And a wise one. Randy also gave a very interesting update on the mountain lion situation in ND. 2 were harvested last year and 2 so far this year. All are being DNA tested to establish possible litter relationship that would show origin. Terry gave an update on trout lakes, invasive aquatic critters, and spearing regulations. Spiritwood will be rested for several years from pike spearing.

Couple of interesting topics at the meeting:

Consequences of various high tech gizmos in harvesting game.

Use of trail cams by outfitters to *sell* B&C bucks in ND.

Baiting deer-there were vigerous comments about the baiting wars going on to attract deer from neighbors property; how it went from a pail of apples to dump trucks of corn and screenings in a short time, about timed feeders being used adjacent to national grasslands, etc.

The pres of the James River Sportsmens Club spoke about the massive amount of leasing and outfitting acreage at Lamoure and how it affects deer hunting and deer harvest. Also land purchases by NRs.

One of the sad things that always strikes me at advisory meetings is how many wildlife clubs and also interested individuals have the same concerns, and yet they are totally out of communication with each other as far as organized efforts to accomplish a joint goal. One of the things Dean stressed time and again is working with and informing local legislators about issues. State Rep. Lyle Hanson was the only legislator present.

Hope you can make one of the next meetings listed below.

*DECEMBER 2005*
1: District 3 Game and Fish Advisory Board meeting, 7 p.m., Devils Lake, Memorial Building; advisory board member: Tracy Gardner, Devils Lake, 662-5639

5istrict 2 advisory board meeting, 7 p.m., Makoti, Senior Citizens Center; advisory board member: Richard Anderson, Willow City, 366-4625

6istrict 5 advisory board meeting, 7 p.m., Hankinson, Legion building; advisory board member: Loran Palmer, West Fargo, 282-8479


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Dick, I'm sorry but I did not take the comment about outfitters selling 6 point bucks as something that is happening. Rather that it was something that could happen. First of all the oufitter would have to draw a license which Dean explained only 100 are issued to outfitters state wide. I did however find it interesting on the way the topic started which was on elevated stand "Texas Treestands". I told Dean afterwards that I would much rather have people hunting out of them then driving around shooting out of pickups. I hunt out of a stand and have for years,weather I stalk and sit or climb in a stand. I find it much more productive than driving around or walking for deer. I'm sorry your buddies don't see it that way. The rumors again about all the land being leased by outfitters was nothing more than that. As you know Dick we have to register the land we have and pay accordingly. So Dean could have answered that differently. I was happy to see Lyle attend and felt Mike Brandenburg should have been there being Edgely is his home turf. As you said Dick poor turn out 21 sportsmen and 1 o/g.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

G/O, don't be so hard on yourself. G/O's are sportsman too!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> G/O, don't be so hard on yourself. G/O's are sportsman too!!


That there is funny stuff!!!! :rollin:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

g/o, I had a chance to visit with Bob from JVSC and a few others during the break about the the private leasing around Lamoure, which we both know is not reported. Deans quote was millions of acres in ND. Got plenty of that in Barnes County too and I'd venture a guess you see it in Dickey also. The cute item that is always swept under the rug is of course nr archery which is not limited in number. Wish you would have tapped me on the shoulder so we could have visited a bit. I would really like to see the chairmen of the Natural Resource Committees go along to the advisory meetings. Let them get the flavor of the peoples thoughts from around the state. It would take balls but I think they could handle it. And should.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I was sorry to miss this one. Wanted to wish Dean the best. First one I have missed in several years. Could not leave a customer without plumbing. 
Dick Thank you for the explaination on the number of deer permits. I know that the deer numbers are way down in 2I. They accomplished their objective.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Guys its Edgeley...not Edgely. Pardon me for being anal. :wink:

One quick question....g/o, do you know the Brandenburg's??? Or do you just "know of" Mike because of his political prowess??


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

G/O
What can you tell us about an outfitter freelance license? I was hunting this fall on unposted land. We had are decoys set up and one of Sheldon's guides showed up and informed us they had the land leased and we told to leave. I called the G&F and was told that because the guide was from Texas and had a freelance license he did not have to report those acres for six months. If he was a resident outfitter the acres would have had to be reported. Can you shed some light on this?


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

DrakeKiller, Boy you got me on that one,something sound fishy to me. Maybe we can get MR Bueide to chime in on this one. How about some help on this one Dan.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Un-posted Land?.....you were all set-up?.....and a guide shows up and tells you to leave? I sure wouldn't have pick-ed up and left. I'd have made him show you his outfitter license and a note from the farmer that said he had the land all tied up.......at the VERY least I would have gone and found the farmer and told him that you were kicked off the land by this guy.....get his name.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

FH
Well, I might have done things different now, but at the time we did what we thought was best. If a land owner or leaser tells you to get off their land you better. Would you ask a land owner to prove he owned the land before you would leave? We did contact the G&F and wanted to press charges of hunter harassment. Would not fly. It is my understanding the outfit paid for a freelance license and because he was from Texas(NR) they do not have to have those acres listed as leased for six months. Things got pretty heated, as my hunting partners said, I would not make a very good hostage negotiator. It seems we have a flaw in the outfitter bill we got passed last session. An advantage to NR outfitters. G/O this seems like something you should talk to Ladd about.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

It makes mention of a Freelance permit here. $200.00

http://www.nd.gov/gnf/licenses/docs/gui ... k-test.pdf

Bob


----------

